# R35 Insurance - Privilege



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Just got what I think is a great quote of £368.55 for my R-35 Black Edition arriving in May. 

I'm 51 with 10+ years no claims bonus, no points in last 5 years and car will be garaged in Wales, so from an actuary's point of view I am about as low risk as they come

Excess is £500.

Also, with Privilege I get my full no claims bonus on the R35 AND my Subaru Legacy 3.0R SpecB Estate (my daily driver). To qualify for this multi-car no-claims bonus with Privilege, you have to be the only driver on both policies, and you have to be the registered owner of both cars.


----------



## batman r32 gtr (Nov 14, 2008)

wow thats a good quote bud,im with privalege im 24 on a group policy with a r32 gtr and pay £1300 +250 excess should hopefully go down next year when im 25 very good company,you dont have to be posh to be privaleged ha:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That's strange, I just tried on the Privilege website and it says the value of the car has to be between 1 and 50,000?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> That's strange, I just tried on the Privilege website and it says the value of the car has to be between 1 and 50,000?


Same - £1-50,000????


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I said the car was worth £50k, then you can proceed.

Came up with: £417.90 and asked which Tracker was fitted (I specified the Nissan version). So not bad.

Oh and that's with the wife driving too.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

But doesn't that mean you would only get £50k back in a total loss scenario?

Admiral quoted me £593 with no need for a Tracker, so it's looking like there's no need for one.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> But doesn't that mean you would only get £50k back in a total loss scenario?
> 
> Admiral quoted me £593 with no need for a Tracker, so it's looking like there's no need for one.


It does if the car is less than 12 months old after that it changes dramatically


----------

